# parking oil truck in an estate



## pothole (20 Oct 2009)

just wondering are oil trucks allowed be parked in an housing estate. its parked up every evening in the extra common parking spaces at end of estate beside my house, and is ruining the road in the estate.


----------



## HeadTheWall (20 Oct 2009)

Why is it ruining the road. Do you mean it is tearing up the road surface or is oil leaking onto the road. Maybe neither of these and you just don't like looking at it.

Let us know what is the problem?


----------



## nuac (20 Oct 2009)

check for any covenant in the estate deed of transfer.


----------



## Lorz (20 Oct 2009)

Is it a waste oil truck or a fuel hupply truck (home heating oil or similar)


----------



## bond-007 (20 Oct 2009)

Unless there is a specific prohibition there is nothing unlawful being done. Contact the council if you are still concerned about it.


----------



## danash (20 Oct 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Unless there is a specific prohibition there is nothing unlawful being done. Contact the council if you are still concerned about it.


 

Is there not a provision in a Cerrtificate of Competency - sort of a haulier's licence - where the truck has to be parked every night - am not sure but I do recall this from my freight days as being part of the licence.

Check with the oil company or the Department as to where the truck is stated to be parked.

IANAL


----------



## HeadTheWall (20 Oct 2009)

There may be an issue if there is oil in the truck (ADR Regulations), but if it's empty it can be parked anywhere that's not causing an obstruction. An insurance policy may state that it has to be parked in a certain place but all trucks do not return to a base every night. That would mean that no truck could ever stay away and we know that does not happen

In my own head it's a NIMBY issue

Head


----------



## csirl (21 Oct 2009)

Its illegal to park a commerical vehicle overnight on a residential street.


----------



## suzie (21 Oct 2009)

Thats good to know,

Is there a URL which outlines this law?

S.


----------



## bond-007 (21 Oct 2009)

Indeed. What law are you referring to? Some town/city councils do have bye laws to cover this but it is by no means a nationwide blanket ban.


----------



## HeadTheWall (21 Oct 2009)

Here is the law from the statute books and it doesn't mention any restriction unless there is a sign specifically stating it for that area. 

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1997/en/si/0182.html#zzsi182y1997a38


----------



## keithrf900 (21 Oct 2009)

if your in a DCC area and it is over 3 ton then the answer is NO.


----------



## onq (21 Oct 2009)

Some people drive them home instead of using their own of public transport.

I seem to recall there may also be an insurance issue attached driving the truck and/or to parking the truck overnight in a residential area.

Certainly at 2.4 metres wide they are a good half a metre wider than even a large saloon, are usually poorly lit and poorly reflective unless kept well-washed.

Talk to your local authority and Gardaí about this issue.

ONQ.


----------



## HeadTheWall (22 Oct 2009)

onq said:


> I seem to recall there may also be an insurance issue attached driving the truck and/or to parking the truck overnight in a residential area.



Unless you know the stipulations of every commercial insurance policy in the country you are talking through your ass. 



onq said:


> Certainly at 2.4 metres wide they are a good half a metre wider than even a large saloon, are usually poorly lit and poorly reflective unless kept well-washed.
> 
> Talk to your local authority and Gardaí about this issue.
> 
> ONQ.



What do you mean poorly lit and poorly reflected. For a start how much reflective strips are on a car and how well lit are they when they are parked up and no lights on. And I won't even mention anything about the fact that there are no dirty cars in all of Ireland !!!


----------



## sam h (22 Oct 2009)

Pothole.....meet your truck driving neighbour, HeadtheWall


----------

